# This canâ€™t go on any longer



## Meredith (29 September 2018)

Firstly you need to know I do NOT do competitions.
About a month ago I was persuaded to enter a Walk and Trot test to enlarge my horseâ€™s education and this is what happened.

The competition was very user friendly with lots of help, the occasional overlooking of the finer points of dressage and altogether encouraging. C was great, her rider much less so, but in spite of my nerves and hindrances we not only managed â€˜enter at Aâ€™ we got to â€˜Halt, saluteâ€™ too and amazingly we were 2nd out of not many.

My instructor then encouraged me to try a competition a little further from home, the idea being a new venue therefore more education. This was also very friendly but the other riders were more experienced. C was very tense at first but settled and in a new dressage legal bit we managed the same test. We still came home with a rosette coming 6th out of a few more.

Today we returned to our â€˜homeâ€™ venue and tried another walk and trot test.  Although the â€˜rulesâ€™ had not changed the judge was a bit more serious.  C was not bothered, been here before sort of attitude, my nerves had lessened and to my surprise we managed 2nd again. This time out of not many at all but the winner was obvious in the warm up as they were so much better.

So a big thank you to the readers, as this riders nerves render her mind like mush, and to the venues for helping me progress with a new(ish) horse.

Suffice to say this cannot go on any longer but tonight I am so pleased with C.

Apologies for the essay but as I said at the start, I do NOT do competitions.


----------



## McFluff (29 September 2018)

Well done you and C. 
It can get addictive...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 September 2018)

McFluff said:



			Well done you and C.
It can get addictive...
		
Click to expand...


From a fellow non competitor (why would you want to put yourself through it?)  

Well done you!


----------



## Fiona (29 September 2018)

I think you do ðŸ˜‰

Well done

Fiona


----------



## Meredith (29 September 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			From a fellow non competitor (why would you want to put yourself through it?) 

Well done you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.
I did it because going to new places, meeting, passing, leaving other horses, travelling, in short doing all the things she needs will help us to become more confident. We have also been on fun rides, other organised horsey gatherings, hacking alone and with a variety of friends. The aim is to have a horse as safe as I can make her which means also overcoming my own nerves too.  This sounds easier than it was I assure you.ðŸ´ðŸ˜…


----------



## Meredith (29 September 2018)

Fiona said:



			I think you do ðŸ˜‰

Well done

Fiona
		
Click to expand...


Thank you.
 Perhaps I do. For a while, anyway.ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 September 2018)

Well done, OP! 

Just continue to think of it as education for your horse, and a very good job you are doing of it, too. Regard frillies or somesuch as just a byproduct of producing a well rounded equine. Good on you .


----------



## Reacher (30 September 2018)

Well done both of you!


----------



## Clodagh (30 September 2018)

Can't wait to see your post next year when you affiliate! Well done both and go out and love it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 September 2018)

Meredith said:



			Thank you.
I did it because going to new places, meeting, passing, leaving other horses, travelling, in short doing all the things she needs will help us to become more confident. We have also been on fun rides, other organised horsey gatherings, hacking alone and with a variety of friends. The aim is to have a horse as safe as I can make her which means also overcoming my own nerves too.  This sounds easier than it was I assure you.ðŸ´ðŸ˜…
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry!  I knew why you have been doing the comps etc, I really meant why would any-one in general and particularly me, do it, if they didn't have to.  It sounds as if you will have a lovely, confident horse that you can take anywhere - just the type I like.


----------



## Meredith (30 September 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Can't wait to see your post next year when you affiliate! Well done both and go out and love it.
		
Click to expand...

At my age, I think not! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

 C is about 12 but has spent most of her life it seems having babies so her worldly experience is sadly behindhand, hence the dressage. 
Next stop hopefully a cross poles jumping class.


----------



## Clodagh (30 September 2018)

Age is no barrier.  But whatever you do, enjoy every minute.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 September 2018)

Age is definitely not a barrier! There is a letter in the Racing Post today extolling the virtues of exracehorses. The lady in question stared riding at 50yo. At the age of 60 she has just done her first ever dressage competitions. She has basically nicked her daughters 5yo exracer as he is so good and the daughter has had to get herself another horse!

I know you say you are doing it for educational purposes but collecting rosettes gets slightly addictive ðŸ˜‰

Well done with what you have achieved so far!


----------



## Meredith (30 September 2018)

Thank you. 
I began riding when I was 10, have owned a variety of horses since I was a teenager and as yet have displayed no special talent at all, however one can always live in hope.ðŸ˜€


----------



## Meredith (30 September 2018)

EKW said:



			Age is definitely not a barrier! There is a letter in the Racing Post today extolling the virtues of exracehorses. The lady in question stared riding at 50yo. At the age of 60 she has just done her first ever dressage competitions. She has basically nicked her daughters 5yo exracer as he is so good and the daughter has had to get herself another horse!

I know you say you are doing it for educational purposes but collecting rosettes gets slightly addictive ðŸ˜‰

Well done with what you have achieved so far!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ Oops this was supposed to be with post above ^^^^^^^


----------



## Midlifecrisis (1 October 2018)

It would appear that you do â€œdoâ€ competitions...and rather nicely..congratulations..and keep going. I will compete vicariously!


----------



## Rumtytum (1 October 2018)

Well done! I love reading posts like yours where I can really empathise, itâ€™s so cheering and gives me hope


----------



## Sassy Cat (1 October 2018)

Thankyou for a really encouraging thread - I'm just starting to go out and about with my 11yr old mare and going through the tantrums of trailer loading!! We will persevere - I am sure we will have rewards in the end!!


----------



## Meredith (2 October 2018)

I have had some news today, some good, some not so good.
First. We have qualified for a Championships after Sundayâ€™s test. In last place but it was an accumulator through the season which I didnâ€™t know about. The competition is 2 1/2 weeks away.
Second. Unless I can buy a horsebox quickly due to circumstances beyond my control I am without transport after next week. 
Third. I have had a call from the hospital and due to a cancellation I am to have a very minor op next week. This may stop me riding for up to 2 weeks.
Going to a busier event would have been another step onwards but 
Ah well, such is life.


----------



## Branna (3 October 2018)

Congrats on getting out competing and qualifying! That is a great achievement even if it is not possible for you to make it his time.


----------



## Quadro (4 October 2018)

Well done on all that you have achieved


----------



## Meredith (20 October 2018)

Update.... and time to boast a little...
Minor op was cancelled. Doctor says see me again in 3 months.
Miraculously a suitable box was advertised, seen and purchased. 
I chickened out on the Championships, it was a bit too far away with a new vehicle.
So today another walk and trot test. We were first to go ( errrrr... ) and C was  a little more spritely than usual, however she was good in the test and amazingly we came 1st. Although again there were not many entrants I am still in shock. My instructor said â€˜ Canter practice, a Prelim nextâ€™. 
Oh my goodness, I am still searching for a cross poles SJ competition but as I said at the start
This canâ€™t go on any longer...
Can it?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 October 2018)

Collecting little bits of ribbon and cardboard gets addictive ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

Huge well done! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Clodagh (20 October 2018)

You are amazing! Tell yourself, and your lovely pony, that every day.


----------



## Meredith (20 October 2018)

EKW said:



			Collecting little bits of ribbon and cardboard gets addictive ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

Huge well done! Onwards and upwards!
		
Click to expand...




Clodagh said:



			You are amazing! Tell yourself, and your lovely pony, that every day.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you EKW and Clodagh.
P.S. Avatar is not C. The photo is of a previous beloved.


----------



## DressageCob (20 October 2018)

Well done! Keep on going!


----------



## SpringArising (22 October 2018)

You're doing amazingly! We need pics!


----------



## Meredith (22 October 2018)

Sorry, I donâ€™t have any pics as I am doing this alone. There are some on a website. 
Are we allowed to post the link? They are copyright.


----------



## Meredith (28 October 2018)

Another update..
Today an SJ competition, again at my local venue.
 We began with the clear round. This is poles at an angle, planks touching the ground and similar tiny obstacles. This is aimed at lead rein riders, tinies and complete novice horses and riders. Great for me as when I enter the ring I lose the ability to count. I managed to get from 1 to the last without error and C was fine. 
I hoisted up my brave pants and entered the next class. This was poles and planks that were above the ground. Again my ability to count did not desert me, C trotted round happily and we managed a couple of canters in between jumps. 
I have 2 more rosettes now, a clear round and a 3rd. 
I have a few more lessons booked at different venues and an organised ride later in November so Câ€™s education will continue.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 October 2018)

Please do keep updating this thread! It's so nice to see/read! 

Well done! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Firefly9410 (28 October 2018)

This thread is great I am loving reading about all your adventures. Congratulations  on your placings.


----------



## SpringArising (29 October 2018)

Woohoo! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Meredith (2 November 2018)

I am retired so I can go to lessons or competitions anytime. I had forgotten it was 1/2 term and there was an extra SJ competition on Wednesday for children and novices. This venue is the most friendly, low key, helpful, relaxed place imaginable where the proprietors are keen for everyone to achieve even if a little help from your friends is required. I was in two minds about going but decided that if I chickened out this time it would be easier not to go in the future. 

This was Team SJ. As I am reluctant to waste anotherâ€™s money I tried the 60cm ( huge) clear round. Oh my goodness, there were 4 spreads! C was not bothered by anything but had no forwardness and I was quickly exhausted. With help from the management I regained my breath and we managed to finish. A second try resulted in a clear round with some cantering but this would not have been achieved without some rear encouragement from the steward!

The team competition was about to begin. Any one could jump any height over the same course. As my instructor was there I was told in no uncertain terms that I was to go again but this time as part of a team. Fortunately a rider had brought 2 horses for schooling and was happy for me to join her. Again C and I did 60. This was better with more canter but still needing the rear encouragement. My partner jumped clear twice over a much higher course and we came 2nd. 

I was so pleased that I had not let my partner down and C had jumped the spreads and been unphased by everything but I think there will have to be a great deal of practice on forward momentum for C and fitness for me.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 November 2018)

Whoop whoop! Keep going! It's all in the process of education! Neither of you have done such work before and now you know what else you need to work on at home. You'll be jumping at Olympia before you know it!


----------



## Meredith (3 November 2018)

EKW said:



			Whoop whoop! Keep going! It's all in the process of education! Neither of you have done such work before and now you know what else you need to work on at home.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, yes there is work to be done.



â€œEKW said:



			Youâ€™ll be jumping at Olympia before you know it!
		
Click to expand...

You mean in Greece of course. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Ceriann (3 November 2018)

Aww well done and you sound like youâ€™re having a ball - what else do you want from your horse. Keep it coming!


----------



## Meredith (3 November 2018)

Ceriann said:



			Aww well done and you sound like youâ€™re having a ball - what else do you want from your horse. Keep it coming!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
I would like C to be a well rounded horse. We have much to do as she is a novice in many ways but reliable in many others. I hope to do as much variety in her parties as I can with lessons, small competitions, organised rides and possibly in the future, hunting.


----------



## Bradsmum (4 November 2018)

A very BIG well done and on conquering those nerves.  Onwards and upwards .....


----------



## Meredith (5 November 2018)

SpringArising said:



			We need pics!
		
Click to expand...

Photo as requested, SpringArising. Courtesy of a friend. A polework lesson on Sunday. Enjoyable but, oh my, such hard work!


----------



## SpringArising (5 November 2018)

Meredith said:



			Photo as requested, SpringArising. Courtesy of a friend. A polework lesson on Sunday. Enjoyable but, oh my, such hard work!
View attachment 27000







Click to expand...

Wonderful!


----------



## Muddywellies (14 November 2018)

Meredith said:



			Update.... and time to boast a little...
Minor op was cancelled. Doctor says see me again in 3 months.
Miraculously a suitable box was advertised, seen and purchased.
I chickened out on the Championships, it was a bit too far away with a new vehicle.
So today another walk and trot test. We were first to go ( errrrr... ) and C was  a little more spritely than usual, however she was good in the test and amazingly we came 1st. Although again there were not many entrants I am still in shock. My instructor said â€˜ Canter practice, a Prelim nextâ€™.
Oh my goodness, I am still searching for a cross poles SJ competition but as I said at the start
This canâ€™t go on any longer...
Can it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep !!   You've started exactly where I did three years ago (you're doing WAY better than I was).  We are now doing  affilliated elementary.  I'm 45 so no spring chicken and my cob was an uneducated freebie !


----------



## Meredith (18 November 2018)

An update
Last week a SJ competition at local venue. This time we entered 60cm. Again my nerves hindered our round as although I controlled my breathing better I ran out of â€˜pushâ€™ part way round which resulting in a stop. Poor C cannot be expected to jump related distances without sufficient impulsion. Instructor told me to try 70cm as I knew how it felt now. OK I said nervously. The nerves increased when I saw various fillers being added. C however seemed unphased and took no notice of them and we were clear. No rosette as we were too slow but really happy.
Midweek a pole work lesson. It was very windy so a simple ðŸ˜€ manoeuvre. Mostly in trot and a little cantering. We managed it sort of OK and I was pleased considering the conditions. 
On Saturday another walk and trot test. My brain wasnâ€™t in gear and I know I did not ride well. It was the first test with a judges car. C was not impressed resulting in incorrect bends!  Also a distraction caused by a rider near the arena did not help. I know we must ignore distractions but these are early days. We were 6th and got a rosette I felt we did not deserve.
Today an organised ride. A lovely day to be riding and C behaved pretty well. She has a rather good walk so part way through we were at the front. She was happier there but I would like her to ride in company not be the leader. I need to find a friend with a horse that walks at a similar pace!
I am feeling less worried about going to the competitions however I am not ready to go to another venue yet. That is one of the next objectives along with more group rides.
All in all a pretty good few days.
Virtual tea and cake to those who read this far. Thank you.


----------



## Bradsmum (18 November 2018)

Wow that all sounds pretty good to me. I think you are being a little hard on yourself as you are out there doing stuff that many only think about. Well done on the frilly!


----------



## Meredith (24 May 2019)

Resurrecting my old thread
Various things have combined to make our outings very limited so I have done very little since the last post.
An Intro dressage just before Christmas which went OK but I was distracted by Christmas and all the extra work it brings.
Mum visits for a month during the winter  as she lives so far away and is very elderly. The equine flu also restricted us and for some reason every time I thought I could have a lesson or try a small competition something happening at the same time. I have had hospital appointments ( nothing serious), family visits, a holiday and a family wedding. Almost all were very enjoyable but not helpful to my equestrian life.
However in the last fortnight I have managed 2 lessons at which a few good suggestions were made, a fun ride and on Sunday, all being well, we go back to our local venue for an Intro test which is our first dressage since Christmas.
I am hoping for a few weeks of uninterrupted horsiness now.

I hope your excursions have been more numerous than mine recently.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Fiona (25 May 2019)

Hope you go well x x 

Winter makes it hard for lots of people to get out and about to compete...

Fiona


----------



## Meredith (25 May 2019)

Fiona said:



			Hope you go well x x

Winter makes it hard for lots of people to get out and about to compete...

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fiona. 
I am learning my test and watching the last episode of Game of Thrones. I can see tomorrow..

A ......................  enter in running panic and proceed down centre line                                           .                           without halting
Kings Landing...... track right over rubble
B........................20m circle right in screaming agony
etc


----------



## Meredith (26 May 2019)

We have a 3rd place rosette. It is always good to get a frilly.
There were 6 in the class. A very good friend was 1st.
C was OK and did nothing wrong apart from an excusable wiggle on a left turn as we were briefly joined by a terrier!
I was exhausted afterwards as I found it difficult to maintain forward impulsion and so the rhythm was erratic.
So a lesson has been booked and the instructor will ride C after I have â€˜had a goâ€™. It will be good to see from the ground although I am sure it will also show how much work I have to do.
Hoping you all had a good Sunday.


----------



## Meredith (2 October 2019)

I was undecided whether to update this thread or start another but decided to continue so that I can revisit my feelings on our outings easily.
Our summer outings have been curtailed by the weather and mum and grandchildren visits. 
We have been on 6 guided or fun rides. On each one Câ€™s behaviour has improved. She is still inclined to think that a horse in front is a horse that needs her as a friend but a change of bit  from a Myler forward tilt to a Universal lozenge is, touch wood, stopping her becoming so heavy in front and there fore hard to influence.
We have been on 2 Camps with differing results. At the first I felt I should give up. C seemed unco-operative and I was exhausted. At the second I felt useless at first but things improved and I went home in a more optimistic frame of mind.
I try to go to a variety of places for lessons so we have been to about 7 lessons at 3 venues. The lessons have included poles, grids, flatwork and small jumps. Sometimes I have got home exhausted and demoralised, other times I felt much happier. In one lesson I was given some advice about completely changing my canter position. It has been a great help, if hard work. We even practised a Prelim!
As this part of the forum is COMPETING and training here is the competition report.
We have done a small 60cm Combined Training. The dressage was fine for me and I was pleased as we managed a complete SJ round in canter but one pole rolled so no rosette.
At the first dressage we did a walk and trot test followed by a Prelim. It was the first time I have done 2 tests. I was pleased I completed both even though I always need a reader. 
At the second competition I was completely surprised to come home with 2 seconds. I am not sure how but I can only assume the judge liked my nervous riding and fell in love with C!
Today we have had a polework lesson which culminated in a movement including 3 crossed poles, 2 uprights and a spread. Maximum 60cm I think, but, oh, was I happy as C managed to maintain canter each time the movement was changed.
A happy day today, hoping for more of them this winter to make up for a few bad summer days.
Thanks for your patience in reading. Beverage and treat of your choice available below. 
â˜•ï¸ðŸ©ðŸ°


----------



## Fiona (2 October 2019)

You're doing so well, keep up the good work x x 

Fiona


----------



## Meredith (2 October 2019)

Fiona said:



			You're doing so well, keep up the good work x x

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
As with all things. sometimes it is great, other times, not so.
I have felt disheartened a few times this summer but today put a smile on my face.
As I keep telling my instructors â€˜a lesson is my competitionâ€™.


----------



## JFTDWS (2 October 2019)

Sounds fantastic to me - you're getting out and cracking on doing what you enjoy.  We all feel a bit demoralised from time to time - I certainly do - but getting back out there is always the answer


----------



## VRIN (3 October 2019)

Excellent. Foucs on the positives - for every negative though or comment find yourself two positives. 

And remember its not 'only a 60cm' its a competition that you have worked hard for.

Enjoy


----------



## Bernster (3 October 2019)

VRIN said:



			Excellent. Foucs on the positives - for every negative though or comment find yourself two positives.

And remember its not 'only a 60cm' its a competition that you have worked hard for.

Enjoy
		
Click to expand...

This!  Iâ€™m terrible for putting myself down for only wanting to do 60cm stuff.  I know I need to push myself but canâ€™t quite bring myself to just yet!


----------



## Meredith (3 October 2019)

Bernster said:



			This!  Iâ€™m terrible for putting myself down for only wanting to do 60cm stuff.  I know I need to push myself but canâ€™t quite bring myself to just yet!
		
Click to expand...

I am probably not the best person to give advice about confidence/ nerves etc but...
I have found that putting yourself in an encouraging environment is the first step. Once you feel comfortable and begin to laugh when things go wrong you will be amazed how much progress can be made. I havenâ€™t set any goals but try to find something to do that follows on from what I have learnt.
I is there somewhere suitable you could go to? Perhaps with a friend for the first few times. Or join a riding club and have a long chat with the secretary or instructor beforehand so everyone is prepared.
Oh and donâ€™t forget to smile when the 7 year olds beat you.ðŸ˜€


----------



## Bernster (3 October 2019)

I think Iâ€™m my own worst enemy as I have a great support network!  And those 7 year olds def whup my a@@ haha.


----------



## Meredith (5 October 2019)

I had to post today as I am smiling and not feeling depressed, useless and upset as I have been a lot this summer.
Continuing from Wednesdayâ€™s lesson today was poles working towards a small course. We started with trot and canter poles and quickly moved on to 3 jumps and ended with a short course of 6.  I am so pleased that C seemed to be enjoying herself and we managed to maintain a forward enough canter all lesson and only broke to trot once. Again about 60cm but onwards and perhaps one day upwards. Well, upwards a little bit.ðŸ˜€  Sending encouraging vibes to every one who needs them while I have a few to spare.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 October 2019)

Keep up the good work! It's lovely to see someone enjoying their horse through thick and thin and isn't afraid to admit their faults and perceived failures!


----------



## Meredith (5 October 2019)

Thank you. I expect, being naturally pessimistic, that sometime I will feel less good, but I have really enjoyed these few days.



EKW said:



			Keep up the good work! It's lovely to see someone enjoying their horse through thick and thin and isn't afraid to admit their faults and perceived failures!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Meredith (12 October 2019)

I wasn't intending to post again so soon but today an Intro. and a Prelim. at our usual venue.
C was sooooo good.
I still need a reader as try as I might I get the tests muddled!
But 4th in the Intro and C maintained canter for nearly all both canter moves and we were 1st in the Prelim.
I am not often speechless but today...


----------



## JFTDWS (12 October 2019)

Epic!  Well done


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 October 2019)

love reading your reports,  you are doing really well and your horse looks lovely,  keep up the good work and keep updating , its great when someone has conquered their demons and start to enjoy everything....


----------



## Meredith (19 November 2019)

In the last month we have had three lessons, a dressage competition and an organised ride.
The first was jumping but C was hard work for some reason and I tired quickly and became pretty ineffective.
Next a polework lesson which was much better. Canter was maintained for longer, Hurrah.
The next were on 3 consecutive days .
At the dressage we were 2nd in the Intro, which I felt was pretty good for us. In the Prelim, making excuses here, it was mizzly and breezy so C did not co-operate so well. I canâ€™t say I blame her. We were 4th about 1 mark below 1st, so all things considered a good day.
Next an organised ride of 2 hours. C was very good in company and on a long single file canter stayed reasonably well at the back. We earned some comments about mudpacks after that.
Then a lesson which concentrated on controlled turning into 3 sets of small doubles. C tried very hard and at the end the instructor said it was the best we had ever done. Therefore feeling very pleased with C and we are now having a few well deserved days off.


----------



## Meredith (27 November 2019)

Being very boastful today for myself but chuffed to bits with my little horse.
Also, if I havenâ€™t done so already, possibly almost naming myself on the forum.
However, guess what?
We have won an annual prize at Riding Club!
Most Improved Combination
ðŸ´ðŸ¥‚


----------



## sportsmansB (29 November 2019)

That is fab, well done on the prize! 

There is no improvement without hard work so that is just amazing that you have been recognised for your efforts and progress 

Keep it up


----------



## novadose82 (29 November 2019)

I can't remember the last time I logged onto the forum, but having just read from start to finish you have given me the kick up the posterior that I needed to just get on and do it and well done on your achievements.


----------



## JFTDWS (30 November 2019)

Well done, that's awesome


----------



## Squeak (30 November 2019)

Well done, it sounds well deserved.


----------



## Meredith (30 November 2019)

Thank you everyone. Hopefully we will keep trundling onwards.


----------



## DD (9 December 2019)

MeredithyChristmas said:



			Being very boastful today for myself but chuffed to bits with my little horse.
Also, if I havenâ€™t done so already, possibly almost naming myself on the forum.
However, guess what?
We have won an annual prize at Riding Club!
Most Improved Combination
ðŸ´ðŸ¥‚
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## Meredith (25 January 2020)

Belated Happy New Year everyone
A quick update
C won the Intro and was 4th in the Prelim at the Christmas Dressage at local venue. We have a small trophy. 
In the January competition the surface was pretty frozen. However we won the Intro again. The Prelim was our worst as C decided that canter was a no-go at any price.  All in all very pleased though. 
We have had two lessons recently. C was good in both of them.
In our third lesson this morning we were maintaining canter for longer which is great. This means the jumps are now 60cm with one at 70cm. It is really nice to feel improvement.
We found that in asking to turn off a corner across the school we lost impulsion which resulted in a stop. My instructor then changed the route to around the school without the sharper turn saying we will work on the turns in future lessons.
Feeling pretty good now. C is relaxing in a foggy field and I am cosy in front of the fire.


----------



## hobo (25 January 2020)

Great update your dressage tests sound very like mine, intro's cracked but prelims touch and go depending on the canter of the day. I can produce a lovely canter in my lessons but never carry it through to a test. Mine is at the other end of the age scale to yours aged 20.

Well done again with the trophy.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 January 2020)

glad  to hear things are still going well


----------



## Meredith (25 January 2020)

hobo said:



			Great update your dressage tests sound very like mine, intro's cracked but prelims touch and go depending on the canter of the day. I can produce a lovely canter in my lessons but never carry it through to a test. Mine is at the other end of the age scale to yours aged 20.

Well done again with the trophy.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you every one.
C is about 15 but did not start any real ridden work until 3 years ago. 
Her view of life was, I think, very restricted and I am beginning to find that the more she does the more she enjoys co-operating. At our beginning, 2 years ago, she was inclined to say No firmly and often.
My instructor said today I must look back and appreciate how far we have come. I can all too easily remember the disillusionment after my first series of lessons when I felt there would never be any progress.
I suppose that is why I started this thread. It helps me recall some of the journey.


----------



## Meredith (7 February 2020)

I have been reading the posts about Storm Ciara. 
Unfortunately I have had a bad cough and cold combined with tiredness for over a week now and so C has not been ridden.
I have had to cancel 2 lessons with different instructors. 
I also cancelled a clinic for spooky horses to be held on Sunday. This has since been postponed as the winds are forecast over 55 mph.  I thought that would be good as it was at a new venue.
Next week it is forecast to be continually horrid with strong winds and rain which is not encouraging a breathless me to ride. I will probably take C to local instructor for them to ‘start’ her again to give me a little more time to recover.
Hoping everyone has as good a weekend as possible allowing for Ciara’s probable disruption and for anyone who is feeling poorly ‘get well soon’.


----------



## MuddyMonster (7 February 2020)

I've only just found this thread, but have smiled throughout reading this  

Huge well done on your journey!

You've inspired me (a very much non competitive rider ) to enter a dressage test too!

Hope you recover soon and are back enjoying yourselves soon!


----------



## Meredith (7 February 2020)

MuddyMonster said:



			I've only just found this thread, but have smiled throughout reading this  

Huge well done on your journey!

You've inspired me (a very much non competitive rider ) to enter a dressage test too!

Hope you recover soon and are back enjoying yourselves soon!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind comments. I add our experiences every so often. It helps me remember how I felt at the time and if I feel miserable about a lesson or whatever I can read the good bits to cheer. me up!

Re having a go yourself I found that going somewhere laid back and low key, where it doesn’t matter if you have the ‘wrong’ kit, where you know the people and the venue and you can get a reliable reader all help take some of the apprehension away.
I found also the less warming up I do the better as there is less time for nerves to increase.
Each to their own however.
Go for it and good luck.


----------



## Meredith (15 March 2020)

Another quick update. 
I did not ride for the beginning of February as I had the winter cold and tiredness. As I was beginning to feel better the weather curtailed everything so C had about 5 weeks off. 
I took her to my instructor to be ridden first as I was so unfit and our hacking is not easy.
I rode at the end of the second lesson, had a third the next day, hacked out twice briefly and yesterday did Intro and Prelim.
C was very good and we won the Intro and were 3rd in the Prelim. There were very few entries as there were other events locally.
I have had trouble with where I sit in my saddle and the instructor says that on closer inspection although it fits C it doesn’t help me a great deal.
Hey ho, I hate saddle problems.

I have just heard about possible lockdown for over 70’s so goodness knows when things will be normal again.
Take care everyone.


----------



## Meredith (18 March 2020)

I am over 70 and OH is slightly vulnerable so we are preparing for isolation.
 OH is working from home.
He did a big but strange shop yesterday so we are pretty stocked up.
Fortunately perhaps our freezer is always pretty full as we are 10 miles from the nearest supermarket.
We are going out for possibly the last time in a while on Friday to collect a repaired car and hopefully get horse feed.
We have forestry very close so OH will walk the dog and I will ride alone until told otherwise.

We have had 2 notes offering help which are much appreciated. I expect we will need prescriptions collected at the very least.

Looking forward to happier healthier and more normal times. 
Take care everyone.


----------



## Meredith (28 March 2020)

Update on our change in lifestyle.

We are some distance from all our neighbours and pretty much surrounded by sheep here.

Oh continues to work from home. He is driving the mile uphill to the local woods where he rarely sees a soul to walk the dog. He has been going there for over 20 years. He is also busying himself with fence repairing etc.

I have decided to stop riding.  C has for the first time in the 3 years I have owned her decided to have a period of spring silliness. It is isn’t bad but she is spooking more. I am over 70 and as I have no school or flat land and can only ride in the woods I made the sad decision. I feel the worry of being an extra burden on the NHS now if I had an accident is just too much.

 Has anyone any ideas how I can stop C becoming feral when I have only steep hill fields and a small flat patch of grass big enough to park about 6 cars on?


Today I have cleaned my bridles etc and hung them tidily in the house tack room.
I have packed up last years rosettes to put in the rosette storage box.
The most sad was cleaning my boots and putting them away.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 March 2020)

sensible decision, i would  just cut the food down to hay and balancer and leave out 24/7, that should keep the silliness under control and once this is all over start by long reining to get her head straight and once she seems calm get on and start hacking out.  good luck


----------



## Meredith (28 March 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			sensible decision, i would  just cut the food down to hay and balancer and leave out 24/7, that should keep the silliness under control and once this is all over start by long reining to get her head straight and once she seems calm get on and start hacking out.  good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that is a good idea.

 In an ideal world that sounds great but accepting that of course you don’t know my precise circumstances....

Sorry🤣🤣

Picture this, a 70-something trying to long rein a 16 year old piebald cob cross who has never done that straight out of my entry and up a pretty steep 1/2 mile narrow lane.
Even though I have set up a small home gym for myself I don’t think I would be fit enough to do that.

I expect I will send her to my instructor to have restarting lessons until she is OK for me to ride. 
I would like to do some sort of handling in my small space but I have no idea what to do.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 March 2020)

i understand, i am almost 74 so can sympathise and agree letting your trainer have her first sounds like a good idea..hope it all works out ok for you


----------



## Squeak (28 March 2020)

Unfortunately I think we might all be storing our boots and tack away fairly soon  

No idea how I'd bring mine back in to work, she hates lunging/ long lining and I'm not sure she wouldn't be a bit wild on just the walk and trot work.

Hopefully we'll all be back to normal soon.  Stay safe.


----------

